# Helmet compatible with Oakley Flight Decks



## Dell606 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey all, after one too many knocks to the head I am investing in a helmet this season. I'm heading to the shops this weekend to try on some helmets but didn't want to go in completely blind so was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for a helmet that fits nicely with a pair of Flight Decks? 

Looking for a best bang for your buck type if possible. 

My head is on the large size...(not comically though )


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

You could just bring your goggles with you.


----------



## Dell606 (Oct 28, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> You could just bring your goggles with you.


I intend to do that, but I know they are large goggles and therefore it might be a pain to find a suitable helmet so just trying to gather as much info as possible before I hit the shops.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

FWIW, I wear my Flight Decks with my POC Fornix helmet.
The Flight Decks fit better with that helmet than the POC Lobes goggles I wore last year!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

I wear flight decks with a giro surface helmet. They fit perfectly


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I wear Flight decks with Giro Combyn...great combo and helmet is multi impact so in my opinion it's the best bang for your buck.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DevilWithin said:


> I wear Flight decks with Giro Combyn...great combo and *helmet is multi impact so in my opinion it's the best bang for your buck.*


…since it will give the most "_bangs_" for the buck, no doubt! 
:hairy:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...exactly!


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

ZacAttakk said:


> I wear flight decks with a giro surface helmet. They fit perfectly


Same setup here


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

It's more important to make sure that the helmet fits with your head first, goggles second.


----------

